# Saugeye from Todd's Fork



## fish-a-lot (Mar 12, 2007)

Started out muskie fishing yesterday at Todd's Fork,
But switched to saugeye fishing when I got a nice
saugeye on a muskie plug. The rest of the fish were 
caught on jigs, 5 feet deep.


----------



## supersize (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice...haven't been over that way for several years. It's good to know it's still a productive area.


Pete


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Where is Todds Fork? I've never heard of it. Were you fishing from a boat?


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

nice stringer, never heard of the place either, please let us know.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, great job! Way to go.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

FYI....Todds fork is the Creek that comes out of Cowan Lake. Goes from the Cowan spillway to the LMR.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I didn't know there were any fish down there.


----------

